# How long is your Maltese?



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am doing some research. How long is your maltese?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker is 11inches..


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

8" for kodie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup, while not anywhere in the same hemisphere as the maltese standard, is looooooonngggg. and with her new aerodynamic hairdo, she is DEFINITELY on her way to becoming an olympic luge champion! she has been practicing sliding down the hallway and around the corners of the 7th floor hallway when she gets off the elevator. she's going for olympic gold!

ann marie and the "i'll settle for olympic peanutbutter" buttercup


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Toby is around 8" and Daisy is around 11". It was hard to get exact because they wouldn't hold still!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Princess is 7 inches.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Bella Mia is 11 inches long, Sir Micro is 9 inches long and Mr Wookie is almost 5 inches long.

I can only vote once?
Melanie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Mass is 9.5" long and 9.5" tall.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Toby is around 8" and Daisy is around 11". It was hard to get exact because they wouldn't hold still!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololol... aint that the truth with your two crazy kidz!! lol


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy is 6 1/2 inches..give or take a tail wag







and Toy is around 8 inches as the dog flies.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Secret is 8 1/2 inches long and 8 1/2 inches tall. His mom, Dee Dee, is 8 inches tall and 8 inches long. I don't know about his sire, as he has gone back to Italy.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jett is 8 1/2" long and Kylee is 12" long.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I am doing some research. How long is your maltese?[/B]


Shouldnt we have age in there also?

Chloe is 10 years old and is 13 inches long.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

At three years Bella is 9 inches long and at six months Krista is 10 inches long from neck bone to tail.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Fenway is 5 months and is 8" neck to tail.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy is 1 year and 4 months..he is 9 inches long .....as best I can get the wiggle worm to stand still


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I am doing some research. How long is your maltese?[/B]




Mikey is 1 year and 13 inches. Mia is 4 months and 8 inches.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Valletta is 19 months and is 8x8 (neck to tail, paw to shoulder)


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe is almost 8 inches and Bella is 9 inches. Zoe weighs 4 l/2 lbs. and Bella weighs 5 lbs. Zoe will be 2 on May 2nd and Bella was 1 on Feb. 13th.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack's just over a year old, and is 12 inches from neck to tail. He's longer than he is tall by a good three inches, I think.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Di is 6 months old and just under 10" long neck to tail and she is 8" tall...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Chloe will be 1 yr on the 20th of April and she is 9 1/2" and Katie will be 8 months on the 22nd and she is 7 1/2" from base of neck to base of tail.

Lynda


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Zoe is almost 8 inches and Bella is 9 inches. Zoe weighs 4 l/2 lbs. and Bella weighs 5 lbs. Zoe will be 2 on May 2nd and Bella was 1 on Feb. 13th.
> 
> ginny & zoe & bella[/B]


Zoe and Valletta are about the same size! Valletta is 4.3 lbs.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I finally got around to measuring Miko and he is ~10 inches long and ~9 inches tall. I was really looking at him and wondering why he weighs almost 7 lbs as compared to others and I noticed that he has a really deep chest. Which is really kind of funny because I always tell him that he has a manly, hairy chest whenever he wears a shirt and his white little hairs stick out!!! He is almost 3 yrs old (May 1st is his b-day)







. Why are you collecting this data by the way?? I


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Molly, who is almost 4 1/2 months old and approx. 3.6 pounds, is 5 1/2 inches tall and 7 inches long from neck to tail..........Right now I think her little legs are growing into her body. She is not gaining alot of weight right now but I know they go through "cycles".  We expect she will be somewhere around 5 pounds as an adult but then again, she may surprise us.......and be closer to 6! Doesn't really matter to us.

Our "super sweet big gulp", Maggie, who is two plus years old and weighs in at a hefty 9#4 oz., is 11" X 11". She has DEFINITELY quit growing! LOL


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Tucker was a year old this month. He is 91/2 inches long and 8 inches tall and weighs 5.5 lbs.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

> I am doing some research. How long is your maltese?[/B]


baci is 10 inches from neck to tail


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Smudge at 8 months is 9 1/4" long and 9" tall. She's 4.4 lbs.

Cathy


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Looks like Moxie is about 10" but she could be a little under. She's 5 months old (boy how time flies) and 3.7 lbs her last vet check.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Kallie is four years old and 12 inches long!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner, at 2 1/2 years old is 11 or 12 inches long depending on perzackly where I'm measuring from & to.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Mr Wookie is almost 5 inches long.[/B]


Oh my gosh .... *grabs tapemeasure* .... *dies*


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I wondered if we all measured in the same way. I measured from the base of the neck to the base of the tail.

Cathy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha..this is an old thread revived. Fun to see how some of our babies have grown. 

I read where I posted Cosy at 6.5 inches back then and now she's 7.25 inches. That's not much growing now is it? lol


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">Brit you are so right! I was talking in Chat with Kim and Mary and they asked how long Wookie is... Kim thought I shrunk him! hehehee

Wookie is currently almost 7 inches long. 

It has been fun to see how they grow. And here I had been thinking he didn't.









enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I think Lizzie is quite long compared to her height...
She's almost 6 months: 12'' long and 8'' tall and she weighs 6.2 lbs.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We have 1 short bodied, 1 medium, and 1 longer.
Ozzy is 13.5 " base of tail to base of neck, 10.5 " high at the front shoulder, but he also has a longer neck.
Our 10 year old Jack is short bodied, a tad stocky, has curly puppy cut hair, and looks like a furry loaf of bread with a top-knot. Chase is the athlete, Ozzy is our "Get a long, little doggie!"

At any size, shape, we love 'em all to pieces. We are hopelessly infected with what we call "Maltesosis."
It's a disease that can strike anyone - caused by being introduced to Maltese Dogs at any age, anytime, any-where, for any reason, that has no cure (other than obtaining about 25 of them), and lasts a lifetime.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Molly update! Molly is now 1 year and almost 1 month. Her adult weight is about 6 1/2 pounds. Her length, from neck to tail is 10" long. (That is from the base of the back of her neck at her shoulder blade...Is that where everyone is measuring theirs from?) She looks much longer than she is tall but I just measured her at her front shoulder blade and she is 9 inches tall......


----------

